# NEED SPirit Halloween Customer Service Number LQQK HERE!



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

well, of coarse you got right through.
Nobody else has their number. Not on their site.

Thanks for posting that number.
I bet the reat of us DONT get right through. I got a felling that that number is gonna get alot of calls now.

So I guess if you get no calls to complain about the crappy business conduct because you dont post your number. You can claim great customer satisfaction.


----------



## fodo702 (Oct 29, 2008)

*posted in any store*

Spirit doesn't try to hide their customer service number. It is posted on signs inside every store and also on the reciept. Anyone that knows spirit also knows they are owned by Spencer gifts and can contact spencers customer service line.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

I actually had a really good experience with them. I ordered a witch that didn't work so i called them and after speaking with a manager they sent me a floating witch at half price + free expedited shipping and refunded my money on the broken witch and let me keep it. I forgot to mention, I used the number listed on their website. The wait was a little bit but given the time of year I didn't expect to get straight through.


----------

